# SCOTT Sportster P4 Crossbike - NEU -



## steffen6i (5. August 2006)

...hab 2 Tage nach dem Kauf dieses Bikes ein besseres für weniger Geld bei nem Räumungsverkauf ergattert. Händler mag mir mein Geld nicht wiedergeben. Könnt mir in den A... beissen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190017156982&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------

